# info on Kicker SX650.4 amplifier?



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a Kicker SX650.4 amp that I bought used in 2005 from a guy near Stillwater OK. Even back then I couldn't find any information on this model. The seller told me that it's exactly the same as the SX700.4 except that the cosmetics are different. I used the SX700.4 manual to set up the DSP, and it all worked exactly as the manual indicated.

I've looked for info on the web, and about all I can find, ironically is a couple classified ads from the guy I bought mine from.

does anybody have any info on these?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Like you said, they have the same guts as the kx series. The difference is the color and programmable dsp on the front cover. You should be able to download a manual on the kicker website.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Jim85IROC said:


> I have a Kicker SX650.4 amp that I bought used in 2005 from a guy near Stillwater OK. Even back then I couldn't find any information on this model. The seller told me that it's exactly the same as the SX700.4 except that the cosmetics are different. I used the SX700.4 manual to set up the DSP, and it all worked exactly as the manual indicated.
> 
> I've looked for info on the web, and about all I can find, ironically is a couple classified ads from the guy I bought mine from.
> 
> does anybody have any info on these?


Upon further review... I don't think there is an "SX650.4". Could it be the KX 650.4? There should be a model # on a sticker on the back. 

Either way u can download the appropriate manual here:

 http://www.kicker.com/product-manuals


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

It's an SX650.4. If I remember, I'll take pictures tonight.


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

It's the same amp as the sx700.4
The series was underrated (birth sheets always showed more power than rated) so eventually the name changed. Kicker used the same chassis for several of their models. I once bought an sx1200.1 which came in a kx case directly from the factory and my contact there mentioned they did this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

